# Nyc Herf 5.0



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This one is going to be held at a secret place.
Feel free to pm me, Dux, or mr.maduro for details.
It will be in the middle of October.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice!!! sexy time!!!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

PM sent to Dux.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Doug, you gotta clear some PM space! :chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> Doug, you gotta clear some PM space! :chk


Ssshhhh. It's a secret.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Ssshhhh. It's a secret.


come on Peter. Show some sensibility. You don't want the great unwashed masses showing up .....


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Invitation only. Helps keep the riffraff and the unwashed multitudes out.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Ssshhhh. It's a secret.


OK, OK, I give. The secret location of the next NYC herf is... perched atop the lions outside the New York Public Library on Fifth Avenue between 40th and 42nd Streets. 

Sorry guys. I always sing like a canary. :hn

Joking aside, I assume we're not discussing it here due to the nature of the venue?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Invitation only. Helps keep the riffraff and the unwashed multitudes out.


I'm o.k. with an invitation only herf.
But why post it in the public forum? 
Just PM the folks you wish to invite.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

hova45 said:


> This one is going to be held at a secret place.
> Feel free to pm me, Dux, or mr.maduro for details.
> It will be in the middle of October.


I don't see anything about the herf being invitation only.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm o.k. with an invitation only herf.
> But why post it in the public forum?
> Just PM the folks you wish to invite.


Joking... Joking, Peter....:ss

BTW, I wasn't invited, and my feelings are hurt.:bn


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> This one is going to be held at a secret place.
> Feel free to pm me, Dux, or mr.maduro for details.
> It will be in the middle of October.


Is it at the Grotto Of The Purple Grape :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Doug, you gotta clear some PM space! :chk


Cleared  Sorry I always forget


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm o.k. with an invitation only herf.
> But why post it in the public forum?
> Just PM the folks you wish to invite.


Its not invitation only we just don't want to post the place on open forums 
anyone is welcome to join but they will need to be over 21 :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Is it at the Grotto Of The Purple Grape :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

You're too much!!! :r:r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

How does Oct 12th Look for this Event :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> How does Oct 12th Look for this Event :tu


Works for me.:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Date sounds good... too bad the bastages w/the power make the fun start at 21. Have fun, guys.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Too bad about the date. I'm away that weekend, leaving Friday morning. Have fun guys!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

alarmguy1 said:


> Is it at the Grotto Of The Purple Grape :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


Paul :r:r:chk:chk Stop playing Paul that is one hell of a story buddy


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

That date sounded good I was also thinking about the 19th


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> That date sounded good I was also thinking about the 19th


That date works for me also:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Could one of you fine Brothers, who's been to this venue or a venue like it, lemme know approximately how much I can expect to spend at said venue? PM me if you wanna keep it on the DL.

I'm off to go check under the couch cushions for these ==> :2


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

The following week will work for me as well (26th)


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I could do the 19th, but I will be in Key West for the 26th.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Could one of you fine Brothers, who's been to this venue or a venue like it, lemme know approximately how much I can expect to spend at said venue? PM me if you wanna keep it on the DL.
> 
> I'm off to go check under the couch cushions for these ==> :2


Bring lots of cash. Or plastic with a large credit limit. I think there is a blood bank near by for emergency funds. Either way be prepared to :BS when you get the tab.

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This place is not that expensive it depends what you are going for and plan on doing


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Bring lots of cash. Or plastic with a large credit limit. I think there is a blood bank near by for emergency funds. Either way be prepared to :BS when you get the tab.
> 
> Alarmguy1


PM me for a Coupon (Grants you free admission) there is still a one drink Min with the Coupon  I would guess you can get away with $100 for the night but then again I have never been to this place :hn


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

So are we good for Friday Oct 19th???


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> This place is not that expensive it depends what you are going for and plan on doing


Joey you must have alot of self control :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This will be another last-minute call for me again!

Are there any Wendy's around there??


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

alarmguy1 said:


> Joey you must have alot of self control :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


yeap I do :r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This will be another last-minute call for me again!
> 
> Are there any Wendy's around there??


i think theres is but please no more rentals:r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Me and Joey started talking about 5.0 and we thought maybe we should move this back over to Merchants / 

Merchants is much more economical plus people under 21 can attend 
also its going to be nippy hanging out on the roof of the club 
Mid October weather can be unfriendly... This should be saved for a mid summers night 

Anyway please post your opinions 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Me and Joey started talking about 5.0 and we thought maybe we should move this back over to Merchants /
> 
> Merchants is much more economical plus people under 21 can attend
> also its going to be nippy hanging out on the roof of the club
> ...


TMoneY thanks you.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Me and Joey started talking about 5.0 and we thought maybe we should move this back over to Merchants /
> 
> Merchants is much more economical plus people under 21 can attend
> also its going to be nippy hanging out on the roof of the club
> ...


I forgot to post this lol me and my mind sometimes, all this dam school work. I agree totally and i will be at merchants.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

The roof is heated.:tu As far as economics; why smoke premium cigars But that is just my:2

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> Me and Joey started talking about 5.0 and we thought maybe we should move this back over to Merchants /
> 
> Merchants is much more economical plus people under 21 can attend
> also its going to be nippy hanging out on the roof of the club
> ...


I gotta say, I did like the choice of location. If you're worried about being cold, bring a sweater :ss


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Merchants it is.:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I gotta say, I did like the choice of location. If you're worried about being cold, bring a sweater :ss


It was just a though / the original location can stand for 5.0 
I was just tossing ideas out there..


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Jose, you making the trip for this one?
Let me know, perhaps I could catch a ride 


EJWells said:


> Merchants it is.:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

EJWells said:


> Merchants it is.:tu


The original location has not changed, my post about merchants was just a thought :cb


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just make sure because I want it to be fair for everyone.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Orginial:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

do I get anything for guessing the location?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

aldukes said:


> do I get anything for guessing the location?


Yes... an invitation... unlike me!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Yes... an invitation... unlike me!


:chk Your invited. :chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

its at hustlers


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

hova45 said:


> its at hustlers


HA! I knew it!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

GUYS GUYS

WHEN IS IT???

Thanks
B:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I think we are going with Oct 19th


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

hova45 said:


> its at hustlers


Good one :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> its at hustlers


CLUB LOCATION
641 W. 51st St.
Corner of W 51st and 12th (West Side Highway)
New York, New York 10019
USA
(212) 247-2460

PM for Free Entrance Coupon :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets get a head count going for the 5.0 Herf on Oct 19th

Hustler Club :tu
CLUB LOCATION
641 W. 51st St.
Corner of W 51st and 12th (West Side Highway)
New York, New York 10019
(212) 247-2460

1.Doug/Dux (I'm putting a Low Maybe for me I might have a 2nd weekend job not 100% yet)


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

count me out not going:hn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Again, this will be a last minute decision for me..... work/wife......


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be there :chk


Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Have Fun Guys I wont be making this one


----------



## Greg08101995 (Oct 12, 2007)

New to the board . Ambientboy told me about it . I also post on another cigar forum called " Cigar Rebellion " as " Itchnu " if anyone is familiar with that site . Looking forward to meeting some of you at the Herf Sunday . 



----Greg----


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd like to join for a pre-game if anyone's up? I can't go to the club, so... anyone?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

OK so who is going besides me?

Alarmguy1


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Count me out as well, I gotta go to a wedding this weekend in Minnesota...

I'll be herfing there i guess hehe


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like this has Fizzled, we might want to change the date


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think so.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> Sounds like this has Fizzled, we might want to change the date


:tpd:


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

What dates are good for people?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> What dates are good for people?


Any date but Thanksgiving, Christmas or New Years.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Still at the same venue?


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Im in for whenever just let me know


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

So any thoughts on a date?

Lets try for November 16th Friday night same place unless you guys want to do a change of place.

Mr. Maduro I'm still in for the triple P's :r


Alarmguy1


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> So any thoughts on a date?
> 
> Lets try for November 16th Friday night same place unless you guys want to do a change of place.
> 
> ...


November 16th is my birthday... So I probably wont be able to make it... I'll be heavily boozing with my other friends.. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

The baby will be born in early November, so it looks like it's a no go for me. I will be thinking about you guys when I'm changing the diaper. 

I want to see some pics the next time you guys herf :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> So any thoughts on a date?
> 
> Lets try for November 16th Friday night same place unless you guys want to do a change of place.
> 
> ...


Triple P's?  PM me if its inapropriate for this thread.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Triple P's?  PM me if its inapropriate for this thread.


Anyone down for herf on the Friday following Thanksgiving?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Anyone down for herf on the Friday following Thanksgiving?


I think I might be able to. I'll check my schedule, hopefully we can meet up at BR, maybe go to Merchant's.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think I might be able to. I'll check my schedule, hopefully we can meet up at BR, maybe go to Merchant's.


You know who _can_ make it that day.... ME!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

You already have my answer


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tripp said:


> You know who _can_ make it that day.... ME!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORD UUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont see why that friday shouldnt be good for me... count me in! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> So any thoughts on a date?
> 
> Lets try for November 16th Friday night same place unless you guys want to do a change of place.
> 
> ...


MMMMmmmmmm P.....P.....P!!! :r


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

That day's not going to work for me. My Mom will be in town for the weekend. Have fun boys!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Anyone down for herf on the Friday following Thanksgiving?


No good for me!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> No good for me!


Same here!! I will be working the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think I might be able to. I'll check my schedule, hopefully we can meet up at BR, maybe go to Merchant's.


Stop acting like you have something to do:r:cb


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Stop acting like you have something to do:r:cb


Hard for him to pull away from the xbox 360 :chk


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

I thought maybe there was one of those black friday sales for fake ids or something....:ss


Dux said:


> Hard for him to pull away from the xbox 360 :chk


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think I might be able to. I'll check my schedule, hopefully we can meet up at BR, maybe go to Merchant's.


There are Starbucks nearby for you to annoy old ladies with your cigar smoke.:ss

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Stop acting like you have something to do:r:cb


Yea, well... umm... you are, uhh... SHUT UP!


----------

